# Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen



## Nasher (4. Apr. 2007)

Hallo, ich benötige mal eure Meinung.

Ich habe den unten abgebildeten Teich nun schon einige Jahre.

Ich habe eine Aquamax 10000, einen Oase Biotec 10 und UVC 25W.

Ich hatte zuerst nur Goldfische im Teich. Diese habe ich alle bis auf einen weggegeben und mir vor 4 Jahren 5 Kois gekauft ( die überraschenderweise vor 1,5 Jahren Junge bekommen haben).

Eigentlich ist mein Wasser meistens Sauber ( Sonne scheint den ganzen Tag auf den Teich) und Wasserwerte stimmen auch.

Ich bin es aber leid, das ich alle 3-4 Wochen den Filter und Bachlauf reinigen muß.

Deswegen muß ein neuer Filter her. Dieser sollte möglichst billig sein, da ich letztes Jahr erst ein neues Auto gekauft habe und ich dieses Jahr meine Frau endlich wieder mal in Urlaub __ Fliegen will.

Ich habe leider auch nicht viel Platz.
Was würdet ihr mir nun empfehlen? Währe ein Vortex sinnvoll? Ich wollte alles mit Regentonnen (rund oder eckig) bauen, könnte vielleicht einen IBC Container bekommen.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## rainthanner (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen*

Hallo, 

versuch doch einen Siebfilter vor den Biotec zu bauen, dann wird der Reinigungsaufwand schon erheblich weniger. 

Das haben hier schon einige supergünstig gebaut und scheint zu funktionieren: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3920/?q=Siebfilter

Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen*

Servus Nasher ( gibt es einen Vornamen auch),

möchte mich dem Rainer anschließen.Funktioniert gut!

Einen PF kannst du dir dann auch später mal bauen das ist keine große Sache, meine Anlage hat ca. 500 Euronen gekostet
Informiere dich hier in diesem Forum , da wierd dir bestimmt geholfen.

Nur Mut, selbst ist die Frau oder Mann!


----------



## Nasher (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen*

Hallo mein Vorname ist Andreas. 
Also meint ihr ich soll meinen Biotec behalten. Das Problem ist halt, wo bekomm ich so einen Behälter für nen Siebfilter her. Was ist denn eigentlich besser, ein Vortex oder ein Siebfilter?


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen*

Hallo Andreas,

wenn man nicht genug Platz hat (für einen großen Vortex) bzw. keine Sifi einbauen will, dann ist so ein Spaltsieb schon die bessere Lösung. Stell es einfach etwas oberhalb des Biotec auf und danach läuft das Wasser dann drucklos in den Biotec.
Bei Jochen funktioniert das so jedenfalls ganz gut!
Sollte der Biofilter (Biotec) doch zu klein sein/werden, dann kannst Du Dir immer noch einen Patronenfilter oder ähnliches bauen.
In der Eigenbautechnik-Ecke gibts vers. Filter zur Auswahl.


----------



## Nasher (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen*

Also ich lese jetzt schon einige Stunden. Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen einem SIFI und einem Siebfilter.
Laut den Beiträgen muß der SIFI nur selten gereinigt werden und der Siebfilter alle 2 Tage. Dann hab ich noch gelesen, das ein Trommelfilter am wenigsten gereinigt werden muß und am effektivsten ist.

Das wird ja eine ganz schön komplizierte Sache.


----------



## jochen (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen*

Hi Andreas,

ich habe einen Biotec 10.1 (keinen Koibesatz), hatte einen Vortex aus 500ltr Tonne gebaut und ihn als Vorfilter benutzt.

Ergebniss...ging so gerade noch, zufrieden kann man aber nicht sagen, ich denke für eine gepumpte Version ist ein Vortex eher nicht so gut geeignet.

Jetzt benutze ich ein Spaltsieb, funktioniert für meine Zwecke sehr gut.
Reinigung des Spaltsieb je nach Jahreszeit von drei-vier Tagen bis wöchentlich einmal. Reinigungszeit ca. 2 min.

Den Biotec 10.1 habe ich in den vier Monaten Betrieb nicht einmal reinigen müssen. Nur vor der Winterruhe habe ich den Biofilter gereinigt und abgebaut.

Der Bio Filter läuft nun wieder seit ca. 1 Monat und wurde seitdem noch nicht gereinigt.

SIFI und Trommelfilter kann dir bestimmt jemand anderes aus dem Forum besser beschreiben, habe damit selbst keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Nasher (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen*

Ich würde jetzt eine Bogensieb mit 40cmx40cm oder einen mit 70x29cm bekommen.

Welchen soll ich für meinen Spaltsieb nehmen, oder is das egal?


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen*

Hi Andreas,

im zweifel würde ich das Größere wählen. 

Andere Frage, welche mµ Zahl hat das Sieb?



P.S.
Zum Thema Sieb und Sifi, die Sifi ist mehr oder weniger selbstreinigend.
Das Spalt-Bogensieb musst Du von Hand säubern/abspülen.
Der Trommler ist auch selbstreinigend und die Fläche ist wesendlich größer als bei den anderen Vorabscheidungen, 
allerdings auch um einiges teurer.:? 
Zur Zeit ist der Trommler das "_non plus ultra_" und wird es wohl auch einige Zeit bleiben.


----------



## Nasher (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen*

Edelstahl Drahtgewebe ca. 250my (ca. 70x29cm)


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen*

Hört sich gut an, würde ich nehmen.


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meinung zwecks Filter selber bauen*

Hi Andreas,

schau doch mal ins große Auktionshaus, dort wird der Compactsieve 2 Filter teilweise schon ab 195 Euronen angeboten.
Da lohnt fast kein Selbstbau für denke ich.

Gruß Heiko


----------

